# DAIWA TDR 2508



## kas (May 5, 2009)

Anyone know much about these reels? supposed to be a beefed up Jap version of the SOL so I figure I have made a good purchase at $200.00 in store. Just cant seem to find a great deal of info on them on the net for Aus.
Anyone have or used one?


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

you won't find much info at all on them in aus as they are designed for the european market. at $200 that is a great price for a (from what i have heard) very nice reel


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

I had one for a short time - went over the side one day without a leash, spewing - and I found it a great reel, very similar to my sol. The good thing was that the spools were interchangable between the TDR and SOL.


----------



## hoonaberry (May 5, 2010)

Where did you bought it for $200???
I was looking for one as well...
Daiwa TD-R is same model as Sol or caldia kix.
only difference is spool size. TDR has 2508 or 3012 shallow spool, that is also compatible with any Kix series and sol and TD advantage.
Sol or Kix 3000 is comaptible with 3012. 2500 is compatible with 2508. 3012 can spool 150m of 12lb line, 2508 can spool 150m of 8lb line if I remember it correctly.
I am looking to buy one but Complete Angler in Sydney sell them for $300 and it is much cheaper to get it from England.
If you know any tackle shop that sell it for $200, please tell me so I can buy one too.


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Found this:

http://www.bristolangling.com/5000/Daiw ... -Reel.html

They look like great reels. Look very similar to the ABU Soron.


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

Hey hoonaberry, I will check in with the boys & see if they can do another one mate. Will let you know


----------



## hoonaberry (May 5, 2010)

Thanks for that. I was looking for 3012 but 2508 will do as they are not much different in size and weight. I can buy a 2500 spool to fit it if I get 2508 and use it as 2 different reels.


----------

